# What happens if you don't get your PR card after landing



## alcharalambous (May 4, 2010)

Hi,

We've just submitted our passports to the London embassy and are planning on moving to Vancouver in September.

I had some confusion with our PR photos and i'm worried that they might be rejected.

Someone has said that we will still get the visa but we might not get our PR card after landing.

Does anyone know what happens if that's the case? Can we get in touch with the CIC from there and give them new photos and get cards issued after we've landed?

Should i be really worried?

Shall i take corrected photos to the embassy when i pick up the passports in a fortnight and explain what's happened?

Please help!!

Thanks


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*PR Photos*



alcharalambous said:


> Hi,
> 
> We've just submitted our passports to the London embassy and are planning on moving to Vancouver in September.
> 
> ...


Hi
PR Photos are a different size to the normal passport photos - it does tell you on the form what size they need to be. I should advise the embassy of the problem and take new photos in with you when you pick up your passports. The PR cards are not issued immediately - when you land you have to sign forms at the airport and are given a form which is stapled into your passport. After 6 - 8 weeks your cars will be posted to your residence.
Don't panic just let them know.
Good luck
MandyB


----------



## Ennisliving (Jun 10, 2010)

*PR Cards*



MandyB said:


> Hi
> PR Photos are a different size to the normal passport photos - it does tell you on the form what size they need to be. I should advise the embassy of the problem and take new photos in with you when you pick up your passports. The PR cards are not issued immediately - when you land you have to sign forms at the airport and are given a form which is stapled into your passport. After 6 - 8 weeks your cars will be posted to your residence.
> Don't panic just let them know.
> Good luck
> MandyB


We land in September but don't have a permanent address yet. We are going to stay in a hotel for a week and then try and rent an apartment. Can we go pick up our Pr cards someplace or what do we do about an address


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

alcharalambous said:


> Hi,
> 
> We've just submitted our passports to the London embassy and are planning on moving to Vancouver in September.
> 
> ...


Hello,

CIC is supposed to reject your photos if they are not the correct size.

Anyway, you'll still have your landing record (paper proof of your residency) so no worries. Wait and see if you get it within ~2 months after your landing date. Then give Service Canada a call in case you don't receive it.

>>http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/goc/pr_card.shtml<<

Cheers


----------

